# Wisconsin ELA Honey



## tedw200

how many pounds to a drum ?
Thank you !


----------



## JWPalmer

Hey Ted. The math is easy on this one. Assuming a 55 gallon drum (standard) and 12 pounds to the gallon, you get 660 pounds per drum. That works out to about $1551 per drum plus the cost of the drum. Not a bad deal if you can sell it for $8/lb. plus the cost of the jar. JMHO.

I guarantee the 40 lbs of honey I harvested this year cost me more than 2.35/lb. to produce!


----------



## Ravenseye

Please refer to this link for the rules in this forum. Thanks....

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?244619-YOUR-POST-WILL-BE-DELETED-Read-Before-Posting!


----------



## Planner

Ravenseye
I read the section you quoted but how is a person to know that the post is a paid add. I can't find any indication of it on the post? I do see list of graphic adds on the right side of my screen and they are all listed under the word "ADDS". I assume but do not know they are all paid adds as they are listed under adds.Perhaps a simple explanation would help avoid confusion on my part. Not trying to be argumentative but simply don't understand.
Thanks.QUOTE=Ravenseye;1583524]Please refer to this link for the rules in this forum. Thanks....

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?244619-YOUR-POST-WILL-BE-DELETED-Read-Before-Posting![/QUOTE]


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

One way to tell the forum is to look at the "breadcrumbs" trail just under the Beesource Main Menu across the top of the page. In this case it says ...

Home > Forum > The Exchange > For Sale > Wisconsin ELA Honey


Also, on the same level as the "Reply To Thread" button near the bottom of the page is the phrase "Quick Navigation" and a dropdown box showing the current forum. In this case the dropdown shows "For Sale".


Above locations assumes one is viewing on a traditional browser (not a mobile device). Page formatting is different on a mobile device.


----------



## AstroZomBEE

Pricing UPDATE, ready to move this product.

$2.25/lb for single drums
$2.15/lb for 15+ drums
$2.10/lb if you take it all.


----------



## AstroZomBEE

I can put into buckets if there is interest. 

Inquire through email.
[email protected]


----------



## Ruthz

What does the ELA mean?


----------



## The Honey Householder

EXTRA LIGHT AMBER 35-50 mm in color


----------



## AstroZomBEE

The Honey Householder said:


> EXTRA LIGHT AMBER 35-50 mm in color


Yes, ELA is abbreviated from Extra Light Amber

Thank you for answering Ron.


Aaron


----------



## AstroZomBEE

Only 30 Drums left.


Aaron


----------

